# While you're not training.....



## Hush

Guys who set off bombs at marathons are. This is the guy who shot and killed MIT Officer Collier training MMA (albeit poorly but he's still training). It's not a narrative based article so it's not suitable for cut and pasting but here is the link:



http://imgur.com/7ndbd


----------



## 263FPD

Too bad no one trained him how I catch a bullet with his teeth or withstand being run over by an E class Mercedes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> Too bad no one trained him how I catch a bullet with his teeth or withstand being run over by an E class Mercedes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah his last fight on Dexter Ave didn't go we'll for him.


----------



## LGriffin

niteowl1970 said:


> Yeah his last fight on Dexter Ave didn't go we'll for him.


Neither did that ghey outfit he's wearing while standing in the street in front of a Mercedes. Looks like foreshadowing to me.


----------



## Guest

Real tough guys don't plant bombs that kill women and children.


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> Neither did that ghey outfit he's wearing while standing in the street in front of a Mercedes. Looks like foreshadowing to me.


What do you mean? He dresses like a European.....Woman.


----------



## Dan Stark

> "When you start kicking, it gets dirty. That's what I think," Tamerlan says. Of kickboxers, he says: "They don't know how to move."


I wish I had some ring time with him, just so I could test his theory out on his legs with roundhouse kicks. Then when his legs gave out, I could kick him in his Euroface without having to stretch out first. Then I would wipe my ass with his scarf. Sounds kind of keyboard warriorish... I know... but some folks could verify my skill set.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> What do you mean? He dresses like a European.....Woman.


Those shoes look like the ones cousin Eddie gave to Clark Griswold in National Lampoon Vacation.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> I wish I had some ring time with him, just so I could test his theory out on his legs with roundhouse kicks. Then when his legs gave out, I could kick him in his Euroface without having to stretch out first. Then I would wipe my ass with his scarf. Sounds kind of keyboard warriorish... I know... but some folks could verify my skill set.


Funny... I was just thinking, "Damn, that's a lot of clothes around the collar. I'd have a LOT to grip onto for some SERIOUS loop chokes."

It's a game called "Watch this d-bag turn blue."


----------



## 263FPD

Wonder what stores mommy shoplifted all those clothes from. Fucking douche. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin

263FPD said:


> Wonder what stores mommy shoplifted all those clothes from. Fucking douche.


Clearly Chess King or J. Riggins. 
Just look at him. 'Hey, take my picture while I hold my phone in an unnatural fashion and pretend I don't know you're photographing me.'


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> Wonder what stores mommy shoplifted all those clothes from. Fucking douche.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read that it's mother was convicted and subsequently deported back to Russia for shoplifting $ 1600 worth of clothes from Lord and Taylor.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

niteowl1970 said:


> I read that it's mother was convicted and subsequently deported back to Russia for shoplifting $ 1600 worth of clothes from Lord and Taylor.


Exactly how it should be. Wanna be a POS? Do it in your own country.


----------



## niteowl1970

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Exactly how it should be. Wanna be a POS? Do it in your own country.


My apologies... She was arrested but not deported.


----------



## Johnny Law

LGriffin said:


> Clearly Chess King or J. Riggins.
> Just look at him. 'Hey, take my picture while I hold my phone in an unnatural fashion and pretend I don't know you're photographing me.'


Haha, fellow mall rat


----------



## Nightstalker

263FPD said:


> What do you mean? He dresses like a European.....Woman.


Nice scarf... For a bitch!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nightstalker




----------



## Mr Scribbles

263FPD said:


> What do you mean? He dresses like a European.....Woman.


 I thought Tello's went out of business over ten years ago-


----------

